

Ask HN: How much are Turtle programmers worth these days? - boomtown21

or Logo.
======
Immortalin
Do you mind clarifying your question? If by "Turtle Programmer" you mean your
typical business software developer I.e. the 9-5 type, not the type of Si
valley startup type then yes, for every one of the "hip" rapidly evolving and
changing always-on-top-of everything type of programmer there will be 10 of
your normal "Turtle Programmers" grinding away every day making everything
from your banking systems to your cloud server are functioning correctly.
Depending on what languages you know, your worth may be different, if you are
well versed in COBOL then congrats! You are the minority of programmers whose
average salary can be anywhere from 100-400k a year. COBOL programmers aren't
as _cool_ or as _hip_ as other developers e.g. Rust developer, but thanks to
the laws of supply and demand, demand for COBOL programmers have skyrocketed
in recent years due to the amount of COBOL code that have been written and the
dearth of new COBOL programmers.

------
asadlionpk
If you mean Logo, the programming language
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logo_%28programming_language%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logo_%28programming_language%29)

No they are not worth much (or anything). The language was(is) used just to
teach young ones and has been replaced mostly with Scratch now.

------
dropit_sphere
Compensation ranges from F to A+ as far as I'm aware.

~~~
boomtown21
You got it!

